# zwei identische tabellen stehen nicht genau untereinander !



## Tim C. (8. März 2002)

MOIN

folgendes Problem hab ich. Ich bau ne Homepage als die wie wohl nur aus tabellen besteht. Jetzt hab ich ne Grafik oben drinne, das is die erste tabelle auf oberster ebene. Breite 1000 pixel höhe 130 pixel.
Darunter befindet sich noch einmal eine tabelle ebenfalls mit der breite 1000 pixel.
In dieser tabelle befinden sich drei Tabellenzellen eine für links eine für mitte und eine für rechts.
in der linken zelle befindet sich nun wiederrum eine tabelle für die navigation. der Rand dieser Tabelle ist nicht exakt unter dem Rand der oberen Tabelle. verschiebung ist in angehängtem bild zu sehen.

Der bisher verwendete quellcode sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
<head>
<title>Welcome to Ytterbium Clanpage - A german Counter-Strike Clan</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
td {vertical-align: top;}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body align="center">

<table width="1000" height="130" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="images/main_top.gif"><td></td></table> <!-- TOP-GFX -->

<table width="1000" valign="top" align="center" cellspacing="0" border="0"> <!-- UNTERHALB DES TOP-GFX -->
	<td width="130" valign="top" align="center"> <!-- LINKER BEREICH -->
		<table bgcolor="#9192C0" width="130" align="center" valign="top" cellspacing="0" style="border: 1px solid #000000">
		<tr><td bgcolor="#303076"><p class="header_grau">· clan</p></td></tr>						<!-- erste zwischenüberschrift -->
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>															<!-- trennlinie -->
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?news" class="link_navi">news</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?members" class="link_navi">members</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?clanwars" class="link_navi">clanwars</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?server" class="link_navi">server</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?ranks" class="link_navi">ranks</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td bgcolor="#303076"><p class="header_grau">· contact</p></td></tr>					<!-- zweiten zwischenüberschrift -->
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?gbook" class="link_navi">guestbook</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?irc" class="link_navi">irc</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?email" class="link_navi">email</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td bgcolor="#303076"><p class="header_grau">· misc</p></td></tr>						<!-- dritte zwischenüberschrift -->
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?pictures" class="link_navi">pictures</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?quotes" class="link_navi">quotes</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?polls" class="link_navi">polls</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td><a href="index.php?links" class="link_navi">links</a></td></tr>
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td bgcolor="#303076"><p class="header_grau">· admin-login</p></td></tr>			<!-- vierte zwischenüberschrift -->
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td><font style="font-size: 2">&nbsp</font></td></tr>
		<form action="admin.php" method="post">
		<tr><td align="left"><input type="text" size="15" name="user" class="text_schwarz"  style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5"> user</td></tr>
		<tr><td align="left"><input type="password" size="15" name="pass" class="text_schwarz" style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5"> pass</td></tr>
		<tr><td align="left"><input type="submit" value="login" class="text_schwarz" style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5"></td></tr>
		</form>
		<tr><td><font style="font-size: 2">&nbsp</font></td></tr>
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td bgcolor="#303076"><p class="header_grau">· stats</p></td></tr>					<!-- fünfte zwischenüberschrift -->
		<tr><td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td></tr>
		<tr><td><p style="margin-left: 15">visits heute:</p></td></td></tr>
		<tr><td><p style="margin-left: 22">visits total:</p></td></tr>
		</table>
	</td>
	<td width="740" valign="top" align="center"> <!-- MAIN-BEREICH -->

	</td>
	<td width="130" valign="top" align="center"> <!-- RECHTER BEREICH -->

	</td>

</body>
</html>
```

könnte vielleicht jemand so freundlich sein und sagen, woran das liegt ?


----------



## gremmlin (9. März 2002)

```
<head>
<title>Welcome to Ytterbium Clanpage - A german Counter-Strike Clan</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
td {vertical-align: top;}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body align="center">

<table width="1000" height="130" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="images/main_top.gif" bgcolor="#000000">
  <td></td></table> 
	
  
<br>
<table bgcolor="#9192C0" width="130" align="left" valign="top" cellspacing="0" style="border: 1px solid #000000" cellpadding="1">
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#303076">
      <p class="header_grau">· clan</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <!-- erste zwischenüberschrift -->
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <!-- trennlinie -->
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?news" class="link_navi">news</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?members" class="link_navi">members</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?clanwars" class="link_navi">clanwars</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?server" class="link_navi">server</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?ranks" class="link_navi">ranks</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#303076">
      <p class="header_grau">· contact</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <!-- zweiten zwischenüberschrift -->
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?gbook" class="link_navi">guestbook</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?irc" class="link_navi">irc</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?email" class="link_navi">email</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#303076">
      <p class="header_grau">· misc</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <!-- dritte zwischenüberschrift -->
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?pictures" class="link_navi">pictures</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?quotes" class="link_navi">quotes</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?polls" class="link_navi">polls</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><a href="index.php?links" class="link_navi">links</a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#303076">
      <p class="header_grau">· admin-login</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <!-- vierte zwischenüberschrift -->
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><font style="font-size: 2"> </font></td>
  </tr>
  <form action="admin.php" method="post">
    <tr>
      <td align="left">
        <input type="text" size="15" name="user" class="text_schwarz"  style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5">
        user</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td align="left">
        <input type="password" size="15" name="pass" class="text_schwarz" style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5">
        pass</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td align="left">
        <input type="submit" value="login" class="text_schwarz" style="background: #B4B5CD; border-width: 1 1 1 1; border-color: black black black black; margin-left: 5" name="submit">
      </td>
    </tr>
  </form>
  <tr>
    <td><font style="font-size: 2"> </font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#303076">
      <p class="header_grau">· stats</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <!-- fünfte zwischenüberschrift -->
  <tr>
    <td  height="1" bgcolor="#000000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>
      <p style="margin-left: 15">visits heute:</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>
      <p style="margin-left: 22">visits total:</p>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
<br>
<td width="130" valign="top" align="center">&nbsp;</td>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2002)

öhm könntest du mir mal sagen, wo genau du da was verändert hast ? die stelle vielleicht durch fette schrift kennzeichnen, weil ich finde da keinen unterschied.


----------



## gremmlin (10. März 2002)

ich hab das rausgelöscht:

```
<table width="1000" valign="top" align="center" cellspacing="0" border="0"> <!-- UNTERHALB DES TOP-GFX -->
	<td width="130" valign="top" align="center"> <!-- LINKER BEREICH -->
```

btw: ich hab am anfang 
	
	
	



```
cellpadding="1">
```
 mal wo reingeschrieben..nur zum ausprobieren...das brauchst natürlich nicht...


----------

